# Correlation between S and N and type of creativity?



## tabbee (Aug 10, 2010)

the first time i ever took a personality test i got 50/50 in S and N. I have gone with INFP but very much like crafts, hands on creativity and writing and imaginative pursuits.


----------



## Rosethorn (Oct 2, 2011)

I like to do all of that and I'm an N. I've drawed my whole life, so this is what I prefer most to do. I love to knit and sew.
And I also write a lot, especially novels and poems. I am interested in music and I love to learn to play new intruments.


----------



## sanari (Aug 23, 2011)

katienicole said:


> I cannot choose. I honestly don't favor one over the other. I'm an N.
> 
> I love knitting, painting, drawing, writing, and playing piano and guitar. I honestly don't prefer painting over piano or vice versa. They both are means of expression that I am drawn to for different reasons and at different times.


I'm the same.

I can't choose, because I love woodworking, sculpture, writing, guitar/piano...


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

N, Writing


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

MiriUchiha said:


> I wish there was both. I like the arts (drawing, painting clay making) and writing.


Same here, I really enjoy visual arts as well as music and writing.


----------



## locofoco (Apr 5, 2011)

N, and love writing and music. But I do enjoy ceramics and am good enough to show off some pieces to guests. xD Lately I've taken up crocheting.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm not the most creative person, but I like giving ideas to other people. I'm mostly creative on crossover stories, video games, tv shows, and movies. So far I've only given ideas to 1 person for a story.


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> wow look at that poll! thats amazing, i would have figured thered be more diversity! I love art and dont really get into music.


I love music and don't really get into fine art. (painting etc) but I like performing arts like acting....


----------



## Conundrum (Jul 6, 2011)

N, and I very much prefer writing as my creative medium. I can't do hands-on art worth crap.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I like both. I grew up dancing and doing gymnastics and twirling and making crafts and drawing pictures and singing and playing the piano. I majored in Eng Lit, and I write creatively, I've been paid for more ...er...technical...kinds of writing, but I've also been paid to perform and dance.

I also love to cook, which is obviously hands on.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

goodgracesbadinfluence said:


> I have noticed that my Sensor friends are more inclined to hands-on creativity, like arts and crafts, and myself and my iNtuitor friend are both more inclined to write or make music than we are to work with our hands. So I want to know if there is any relationship between it.



So you know a ton of musicians and writers are Sensors, right?


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> wow look at that poll! thats amazing, i would have figured thered be more diversity! I love art and dont really get into music.


What's amazing is how many people mistype themselves as Ns because they think being N means having an imagination. 

The poll is absurd. Most popular musicians (and many classical musicians) are SPs and SJs. 

While there are many NF novelists, there are also a notable number of SP authors who are recognized as literary giants. There are even several ISFJs.

Poll fail.


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

In non-INFP style, I consider myself to be much more of a consumer of art than a creator. This includes many different types.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I can't choose.
I love to sing. I walk around the house, singing. I sing when I wash the dishes. My head is full of music.
I'm planning to get myself a new wooden recorder because I really want an instrument to play melodies that I love.
I love to draw and have been giving myself drawing projects since May. 
Also, I love to paint, mostly with water color.
And writing... well, I like that but find it a little more challenging. Words don't come to me as easily as pictures.
But music and art are connected to each other for me. When I sing in a choral group, all four parts have to produce a good blend to make a nice sound with no voices sticking out. When I paint or draw with colored pencil, I have to blend the colors to give the picture a pleasing appearance.
So I can't decide which I prefer.
And I am an esfp (an xsfp?).


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

fourtines said:


> So you know a ton of musicians and writers are Sensors, right?


I never said they weren't. I said _my friends_.


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

_I'm an S and I prefer *writing*, music and more imaginative creative pursuits_ 

And apparently, I'm the only one. I feel lonely.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

I think a better question would be, can judgers be creative?


----------



## funcoolname (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm an S and I like to write as an outlet.


----------



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

i tend to be very clumsy at art...
i see a perfect unique picture in my head that i want to draw and it comes out looking like a mess/blob.

it would be awesome if i could sketch out all the things in my head but i usually cant translate it right on paper. sometimes when im randomly doodling i can pull it off but it seems that whenever i actually have an objective i mess up the most.

i love writing though and im actually good at it so i picked the writing/imaginative work answer.


----------



## Jamie.Ether (Jul 1, 2011)

biscuit20 said:


> i tend to be very clumsy at art...
> i see a perfect unique picture in my head that i want to draw and it comes out looking like a mess/blob.
> 
> it would be awesome if i could sketch out all the things in my head but i usually cant translate it right on paper. sometimes when im randomly doodling i can pull it off but it seems that whenever i actually have an objective i mess up the most.
> ...


I'm the same way. I'm not very good at drawing, but I have been getting better at painting recently. 
I wish I could just take a picture of the images in my head. I can never get the pictures down on paper. 
I keep trying! But I would do better probably to stick to writing.


----------

